# What plants are these?



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

A friend gave me these plants after he moved away and couldn't take his 180 gallon discuss tank, he left me these two plants which now inhabit my 55 gallon, someone tell me what kind of plants these are.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I think the first one is Cardamine, and the second is one of the Rotalas.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you, I had no clue what these were, the only live plants I've had are java ferns


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Is Rotalas related to Telanthera?


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I would assume so


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm thinking that they look similar...


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

That's what I thought too


----------

